# ipod help



## questionmark93 (Apr 30, 2010)

so im trying to help somebody with their ipod, on a thread found here. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Your link is no good.

BG


----------



## questionmark93 (Apr 30, 2010)

so the url didn't work either...the the word g a i a i is filtered, so it won't work...

http://www.g a i aonline.com/forum/computers-technology/ipod-troubles/t.61379437_5/?_g a i a_t_=4896&mygntcid=1623227#5

copy paste that, and remove the spaces, it should work


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The url works if I remove the spaces...
Try here and see what you can find

http://www.apple.com/support/ipod/five_rs/

I'm a Blackberry person myself. but I think a computer is a computer no matter how its boxed up.


----------

